# Ink for coroplast signs?



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

What ink does everyone use for screen printing yard signs?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Nazdar 9700


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

Do you need a thinner with the nazdar?
What size mesh?


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

230 mesh, and you have to use the Thinner/Retarder with the Corogloss ink. Also, some solvent press wash, and you've gotta get crackin' to clean that sticky mess up. Get your work area all set up with everything in place, because you've got to print a sign about every 20-30 seconds to keep the ink from starting to set up. Do a flood stroke between signs to keep the stencil open. Oh, and use a respirator, or work in an open area with lots of air exchange, unless you're looking for a cheap high like huffing Krylon in a paper bag.


----------



## hedsteve (Sep 8, 2009)

Anybody try using UV inks manually? I've been looking into getting some 395nn UV LEDs and building a panel to activate the reaction so we could in theory use a rotary press and do multicolor quickly.


----------



## MSTPRINTER (Mar 14, 2008)

Bump. Any one ever make a home made UV curing unit for printing coroplast signs?


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

hedsteve said:


> Anybody try using UV inks manually? I've been looking into getting some 395nn UV LEDs and building a panel to activate the reaction so we could in theory use a rotary press and do multicolor quickly.



Probably wouldn't work on a rotary press as inks would still be drying too fast. You can't leave the ink sitting between colours like you can with plastisol.
Might work if you had enough staff to go 'all heads down', but the ink would still be setting by the time you had finished registering the design.


----------



## MSTPRINTER (Mar 14, 2008)

I used sericol for years but my supplier quit selling it. Now they sell Dubiut inks. Air dry for coroplast. It works really well. But I am interested in UV. Any progress on a homemade UV cure unit anyone?


----------

